# I just painted a foam grave with spray paint.....



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

and i must admit it looks awesome.......i did a light coat of black, and then did gray over it, it didnt melt becuase i sprayed from a distance. it came out great. i cant post a picture atm(i will later), but i just wanted to say it is indeed possible to paint foam with spray paint.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i found the digital camera! heres a picture of it










the picture doesnt really do it justice, but its a cool grave with the mache skull and such.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job i like it
but the bones are a little brite for my taste.
dont take that personally.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, i tried to make them darker but i guess they just hated me....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That looks good Beepem! What if you tried to paint the bones with an ivory or a sand color? Or have you ever drybrushed? That may help with making the bones darker. :> Btw, I love the font you used.. Is it Abbadon? Thats my favorite font and the one i used on my tombstone! hehehehe


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont even know what drybrushing is =p

im just surprised i was able to do it without melting the foam, i didnt seal it with latex


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I made a pair of columns this year and I spray painted them with no trouble at all on melting the foam. I didn't even think about that when I was painting them. Interesting.... next time I will watch that


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Beepem - dry brushing is a technique where you don't saturate the brush with paint.

You dip it, get off as much access as you can (often wiping it on newspaper), then painting in one general direction.

The brush tends to hit the high areas and not let the paint into the low ones. So if you paint a base layer of black in the normal fashion - then you drybrush with a lighter color - you tend to get natural looking highlights.

A good example in this forum is Kroughs work on anything (the tombsones with the stretchy face) - or the Scooby Doo Dollhouse that I think Pyxl did.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ohh, thanks. that sounds cool, if i ever do anything complicated that has multiple levels ill try it


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

you could always rub some funiture stain into your bones. That works well for me and i can control the amounts. Just a thought.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How about plastic paint for the bones? It sticks great to most types of plastic. They sell it in a spray can at wal-mart.

Also they sell a water based (latex) spray paint that will not melt foam. I used it on my foam collumns last year and it covers and blends great. It's called H2O I also use H2O on my grave stones.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Both are made by Krylon I believe.


----------

